# electric start frozen, TB 1130



## farmergrl (Feb 9, 2017)

The electric start button freezes and I get No response when I push it. I wipe down the machine after each use and dry the area around the start as well as I can. I could use a hair dryer to thaw out the electric start, but really, that shouldn't be necessary. Machine starts with pull rope. Anyone have a work around other than the hair dryer?


----------



## Prrrrrrr (Feb 10, 2017)

*Use a heated bag of rice...not too hot tho*

I use a bag of rice heated in the microwave....you know the kind you need on your joints after you snow blow


----------

